# Kohler class 6



## Wallace 49 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone know if the new Kohler Class 6 tank can be fitted with the Class 5 bowl? In other words is it the same bowl used with the class 6 and the class 5 tanks? I need the class 6 flushing power. Thanks


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Your best bet is to call Kohler. They have a toll free # and there tech support is very helpful.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KOHLER Plumbing
444 Highland Drive
Kohler, WI 53044
Phone: 1.800.456.4537


----------



## Wallace 49 (Nov 24, 2007)

I called. The class 6 tank will not fit on the class 5 bowl. Thanks for the #.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Wallace 49 said:


> I called. The class 6 tank will not fit on the class 5 bowl. Thanks for the #.


:thumbsup:


And Thank You for completing the post by imparting the answer to your question. THAT is HOW we ALL learn!


----------

